# New collar from Poodleit :-)



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Love it!!! I have seen that one and wanted to get it for so long! But I thought I'd be weird buying one for a pet instead of to protect show coat. You broke the mold for me and maybe I will!! 

Stella totally rocks the collar!!! Gives her some sass! 

Except...I don't need any more collars...


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Wow! That's one impressive collar, on one heck of a beautiful girl, too!


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

ChocolateMillie said:


> Except...I don't need any more collars...


yes you do


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Tammie:
Stella looks beautiful no matter what she wears. 
Olga is awsome and her products are trully gorgeous. I have a beautiful coat from her which Cole wears on a constant basis when we go out and it takes alot out of grooming. Your girl is so pretty Enjoy the collar.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

She is so lovely, and she looks very elegant in her fancy collar! Very posh!


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

she's such a pretty girl.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_She looks lovely in her new collar. She looks lovely in anything!

Billy's should be here any day now. I can't wait to received it.
_


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

For anyone on this forum interested in lovely products by a great gal, here in Canada (Ottawa, Ontario area), the site to go to is:

poodleit ? Rain coats for dogs


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

*Olga*



whitepoodles said:


> For anyone on this forum interested in lovely products by a great gal, here in Canada (Ottawa, Ontario area), the site to go to is:
> 
> poodleit ? Rain coats for dogs


I can't tell you how nice she was to work with. she is such a sweety. And the quality on the collar is incredible. I love it.!!!
Deb which one did you order?


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

*Collars*



ChocolateMillie said:


> Love it!!! I have seen that one and wanted to get it for so long! But I thought I'd be weird buying one for a pet instead of to protect show coat. You broke the mold for me and maybe I will!!
> 
> Stella totally rocks the collar!!! Gives her some sass!
> 
> Except...I don't need any more collars...


One can never have too many collars  
Right?:act-up:


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Love it!! She looks great in that collar!!! 

I am going to be ordering one today for Alfie.


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

Love it!


----------

